# absolute best guitar and music on ebay



## hdfbrider (Jun 8, 2013)

ill make it very simple..purchased 2 items off ABSOLUTE BEST GUITARS AND MUSIC ON EBAY ...seyanne (35874) and was dealing with wendy willis from this company on ebay the items in question are ITEMS # 121034197103 and # 121032831886 and i have USPS tracking # LN391239140US was the shipping choice by seller check the usps site called TRACK AND CONFIRM i did and it shows still not delivered it shows left sellers state and did not arrive to me and talked to ebay and they said we are standing behind the seller who is saying its delivered you judge for yourself either ebay has a in house employee scam with ebay and ABSOLUTE BEST GUITARS AND MUSIC ON EBAY or ebays BUYER PROTECTION PLAN is a scam in itself????

i feel this way because after this happened to me i checked internet and found other unhappy customers that used ABSOLUTE BEST GUITARS ON EBAY seyanne (35874) and we are all asking why can someone do this to its buyers and still recieve a HIGH RATING thats issued by ebay must be inhouse ebay employee helping ABSOLUTE BEST GUITARS AND MUSIC ON EBAY??? ps try and get ahold of ebay is impossible so i feel this will be the way i will notify everybody about the scammers on ebay until ebay or ABSOLUTE BEST GUITAR ON EBAY resolves this issue its about 50 dollars its not the money to me its the ethics of the companys involved i wish to exploit until they clean up there mess i copy this and put it on all sites available to me we have to squash the scammers somehow??


----------



## hdfbrider (Jun 8, 2013)

wendy willis at seyanne was person dealing with and supervisior joana at ebay.com just to give you a little amunition if happens to you and a place to post your dealings with these companys


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I know you think you got ripped off, but your writing style is very hard to read and I don't understand exactly what happened.

How are they able to prove delivery when you never got the package?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

keto said:


> How are they able to prove delivery when you never got the package?


Ebay only requires sellers to prove that they shipped the item. It looks like the seller did everything right and Canada Post lost the package. If you put the tracking number the OP gives into the USPS website it shows that it left the US, and in Canada Post's website it shows that it arrived in Canada and is awaiting delivery. If the package had insurance then the seller could process a claim but it sounds like the OP might have burned some bridges there. The seller clearly isn't a scammer though, the item did ship with tracking.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

No offence but why is this your first post?....what makes you think we can do something?...shit gets lost. Seller sent you the tracking..what else can he do?...Did you get your package insured?....have made a claim with post canada YET?.....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks to me like it was lost in Montreal by CP. The seller should be able to make a claim and get their money back,or at least initiate a search for the item. Not sure how this is the fault of the seller who did everything right from what I can see. So unless you've got some proof that they did set out to "SCAM" you in some way I don't see why you're posting this?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Haters love to hate. Stuff goes missing in the post. a lot.
Sorry for the missing items. Hope you find peace.
P.S. I am angry that this even made it on to this forum site. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Warning, Rant - kids on ebay...

After selling more than 1000 items on ebay I can tell you what's going here, its typical these days... there are too many kids using ebay, they have unreal expectations and can't even spell disappointment never mind deal with it when the postman shows up and doesn't have their package, 48 hrs after they paid.

Delivery is never fast enough because they ordered far too late, they have no patience, no ability to deal with anything and no understanding of the postal system. Postage is always too high and even though you shipped it next day, they always want to use whatever leverage they think they have to screw with you. 

Feedback extortion is the #1 choice, then if that doesn't work they do what the OP did here, spread shit all over the net in an attempt to make themselves feel better and associate the sellers name with "scam", because after all they paid and still don't have their package, they've decided more than enough time has elapsed for delivery and it's not here, so... it's a scam... sellers a thief... boo hoo I want my mommy...

What needs to be done (when the seller has done everything properly and has a good track record of doing so), is associate the BUYERS name with "scammer" and "thief"... Someone should start an online database for sellers who've been screwed over by these feedback extortionists and garden variety weasels, a place online sellers can use to find and block these idiots.


----------

